# hybrid  liquid soap



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 2, 2012)

here is the scoop 
I found a recipe for a liquid soap using NaOH and thought hummmm. I then read the comments and most said that it ended up forever clumpy like when someone grates a soap to make liquid soap. So knowing that on the Summer Bee site I can input a recipe with both KOH and NaOH I decided to experiment today - recipe is as follows simple and cheap

2.8oz KOH
0.7oz NaOH
10.3oz water
5oz Coconut Oil
1oz caster oil
11oz Vegetable shortening 

doing it the same way I would a normal liquid soap in a crock pot
right now it is cooking away and I have to tell you it is a very hard mass at this point

has any one ever tried this before? any words of wisdom out there?  :?:


----------

